
Integrals from hell - ColinWright
https://plus.google.com/117663015413546257905/posts/49wAizDWacy
======
infinity
>> I also learned that most professional mathematicians

>> consider it uncool to get really good at doing integrals:

>> it's just one step up from memorizing digits of pi.

I consider it cool to get really good at anything.

